
Fraudsters just stole $7M by hacking a cryptocoin offering - badrealam
http://www.cnbc.com/2017/07/17/coindash-website-hacked-7-million-stolen-in-ico.html
======
simonbarker87
I don't pay much attention to the crypto currency world but it seems like in
the last year every headline is a bad one. Is this just selection bias as to
what appears in my Reddit and here on HN (ie no one reports good news) or is
the current state of affairs a complete mess?

~~~
jstanley
> Is this just selection bias as to what appears in my Reddit and here on HN

Yes.

Lots of great things are happening or about to happen. Litecoin got segwit
earlier this year. Bitcoin looks like it's going to get segwit soon. It's
looking more likely than it was 12 months ago that Monero will get hardware
wallet support within the next 12 months.

Don't pay any attention to ICOs, they are almost universally scams.

------
detaro
previous discussion yesterday:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14788620](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14788620)

